# Minnesota DNR Airplane Surveillance



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

i don`t think its the working part of the DNR but the very poor management of our deer management and yes on some parts i agree with you.you should have contacted a local deputy and pressed charges the DNR has no right flying private property every day!we as tax payers do have some rights !


----------



## ironman_gq (May 22, 2012)

I'd call the regional office and ask them what they were doing. I'm in the northern half of the state and they do have planes out during the season but always at a reasonable altitude and never doing continuous flyovers. They usually just do hunter counts for different areas. You could definitely make a harassment claim for doing low flybys of your private property with active hunters on it. Our local CO in my area is very well know to be an over reaching moron to the point that the county judges wouldn't even review his tickets for nearly a year, if you showed up to court they just tore up the ticket except for serious violations. In MN you can't even operate a four wheeler during most of the legal shooting hours on public land so I see no reason they should be able to fly a plane at low altitude over private property know to be used by hunters.


----------

